# Suns Name Lance Blanks General Manager



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

> The Phoenix Suns have named former player and veteran NBA executive Lance Blanks the club’s general manager, the team announced today.
> 
> “After a thorough search, we believe we have found the perfect choice to serve as our general manager,” said Suns President of Basketball Operations Lon Babby. “Lance Blanks is a first-rate talent evaluator, basketball executive and person. We are thrilled that he will be joining the Phoenix Suns.”
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/suns/blanks_100805.html


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

I know NOTHING about this guy. But I like what I've seen/read from Babby so I'll trust his judgement for now. Hopefully these two work out.


----------



## green machine (Jul 3, 2010)

GM in title only. No top candidate would come to PHX with a roster that's already put together with long term contracts and two guys who he has to answer to.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

either way.. glad to have the assistant GM who couldnt keep the best player in the league on his roster....


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

chilltown said:


> either way.. glad to have the assistant GM who couldnt keep the best player in the league on his roster....


He did help put together the championship Spurs though. That should speak well of him. Also, Cleveland was locked into a lot of terrible contracts when he got there. He had no hand in them not being great. That is all on Ferry.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

I enjoy that the last name "Blanks" immediately makes me think Tae Bo.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

King Joseus said:


> I enjoy that the last name "Blanks" immediately makes me think Tae Bo.


Little known fact, Showdown was filmed here in phoenix at Paradise Valley High School (not in Paradise Valley though)


----------

